# Crested gecko small cut/graze.



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

My crested gecko has a small cut/graze on the end of his nose... im guessing he missed the cricket :whistling2:
Will it clear up on its own or should i treat it in some way?
ive not noticed him acting any different from normal just wanted to check

btw hes almost 1 year old

Cheers in advance


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

if you had some sudocrem in your house you can wipe a small amount across the graze, i use it on my dragons and i think alot of snake keepers use it aswell


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

it should heal up on its own, keep an eye on it for the time being, any probs go to a vet imo, i wouldnt recommend self treating it with creams and ointments as where it is and the chance of ingestion.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok thanks guys...il just keep an eye on it, will it scab over and then fall of or something?


----------

